# will they get along



## BrendoB (Jul 1, 2014)

hi guys 
I have recently thought of getting another bird and can get a hand raised cockatiel quite easily but I was wondering if him/her and Charlie, my budgie, would get along.:S 
I hope someone can answer
much appreciated.:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure that if you decide to get a cockatiel you realize you need to house it separately from your budgie.

You may be able to give them supervised out-of-cage time together, but they each need their own cage. Cockatiels are more docile than budgies.

Budgies can be aggressive toward cockatiels at times.*


----------



## Haven (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes these 2 will be able to live together in your home under some watchful careful supervision for a while until you see how your budgie is going to handle another bird. The tiel will be getting a lot of your attention because its new and you don't know if your budgie will feel neglected so give it equal or more attention as well.

As FaeryBee mentions sometimes budgies can be aggressive to other birds larger or smaller than themselves so keep watch.

Make sure to quarantine the tiel for a month before allowing it in the same room as your budgie.

I hope you get your hand tame tiel and come share with us how the new relationship with you and your current budgie do with the addition.


----------



## BrendoB (Jul 1, 2014)

ok thanks 
so I can keep them in the same cage with careful supervision after a while or cant I do that?
sorry about all the questions.:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No -- do not plan to keep them in the same cage.

As I said in my first post, you can give them supervised out-of-cage time together but not house (cage) them together.  *


----------



## BrendoB (Jul 1, 2014)

ok thanks 
its just I got two different answers.
oh well.
they can still play together outside the cage.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


BrendoB said:



ok thanks 
its just I got two different answers.
oh well.
they can still play together outside the cage.

Click to expand...

You actually didn't get two different answers. 
Haven said that the cockatiel and budgie will be able to live together in your home . He did not say in the same cage -- I believe you may have misunderstood what you read.

Please be sure that you recognize the importance of keeping the two birds caged separately before you consider bringing another bird into your home.

I'd suggest you review the following threads as well.

Do you really want another pet? - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

For those considering a larger bird.. - Talk Budgies Forums*


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

My cockatiel and budgie fight. The budgie tore out some feathers from the cockatiel once, and since then I don't even let them out at the same time anymore


----------



## BrendoB (Jul 1, 2014)

ok thanks for all the advice
I must have just misread the post.
it seems like budgies and tiels don't get along the best but they might vary.
I will not keep them in the same cage.


----------



## Haven (Sep 5, 2014)

BrendoB said:


> ok thanks
> its just I got two different answers.
> oh well.
> they can still play together outside the cage.


Sorry if you misread my post BrendoB, as said the birds will be able to live together in your home. But not in the same cage together.

When you bring in the tiel it has to be quarantined for a month in its own cage, tiels and budgies cages are different they have different bar spacing different perch spacing and most important cage size as a cockatiel needs a larger cage then a budgie.

I have had tiels and budgies in my home at the same time and I've let them out to fly around and go to the play center together, I was surprised the budgies ignored the tiel and the tiel ignored the budgies until that one day when the tiel decided to play with a favored budgie toy.

FEATHERS FLEW! and angry voiced budgies told the tiel that her touching this ball was never going to happen again.


----------



## BrendoB (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok thankyou very much.
I get it more clearly now. 
I will look more into getting that tiel now.


----------

